# bike swap meets?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I've never been to one. When do they meet? Does buyer or seller have to pay a fee? I'm in Los Angeles.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

steel515 said:


> I've never been to one. When do they meet? Does buyer or seller have to pay a fee? I'm in Los Angeles.


this is probably your best bet, even though its in San Diego. Gets the most attendance by far.

Swap Meet » San Diego Velodrome Association


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> this is probably your best bet, even though its in San Diego. Gets the most attendance by far.
> 
> Swap Meet » San Diego Velodrome Association


There are two velo swaps in Sandy Eggo. The one in Spring is not so well attended. The one in Fall is the best.


----------



## jlmuncie (Jan 22, 2012)

There's one this weekend in Encino.

https://www.facebook.com/events/595033790565318/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Here's the Spring Velo Swap at the Sandy Eggo Velodrome.

Swap Meet » San Diego Velodrome Association


----------

